# Police wary as 500 Hells Angels meet in Windsor



## Thompson_JM (25 Jun 2006)

http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060624/hells_angels_060624

Police wary as 500 Hells Angels meet in Windsor 
CTV.ca News Staff

Police in Windsor, Ont. had a small amount of trouble to contend with as 500 members of the Hells Angels gather in nearby Essex County.

On Friday night, a violent altercation occurred between some members of the world's largest motorcycle gang and some Americans outside a strip club in Windsor.

Police allege a biker started the brawl when he accused a Michigan man of insulting one of the exotic dancers.

One man got struck with a beer bottle and was taken to hospital. Three other men were treated at the scene.

"When the dust settled, we ended up arresting and charging four Hells Angels," said Insp. Dave Pickford of the Windsor Police.

They charged one biker with assault with a weapon and three others with common assault.

Following a Saturday afternoon court appearance, a London, Ont. judge and released on bail. They were told to not associate with each other or other Hells Angels.

For the police, this was public relations gold, as they are always looking for evidence to reinforce their view that the Angels are bad people.

"We have to look at these individuals for what they are," said Det.-Insp. Don Bell of the OPP's provincial biker enforcement unit. "They are involved in drugs, weapons and violence-related offences. We have proven time and time again."

The bikers have gathered in Amherstburg, located about 30 kilometres south of Windsor.

In response, hundreds of Ontario police officers have also descended on the region.

Police are expecting many of the bikers to boldly wear their colours around town, but have assured local residents they have the situation under control, and public security is their top priority. However, Windsor's Mayor Eddie Francis said he didn't expect any problems.

During large-scale Hells Angels gatherings in the past, police tactics have included roadside spot checks on people entering clubhouses.

Police say business owners who do not want Angels on their property should call the authorities if there is a confrontation.

"These individuals are drug traffickers and if we believe there is a war on drugs, we can't welcome them in our community," Bell said.

Angels on top

While the police keep watch, the Angels have seen a major rival self-destruct. The Bandidos, essentially imploded.

Eight Bandidos members were murdered in southwest Ontario back in April. Some say they were killed because they wanted to join the larger and more powerful Angels.

In the days and weeks that followed, a total of 11 Bandidos members, including a former Winnipeg police officer, were arrested.

That ex-officer and five others face murder charges in connection with the April killings.

If the Angels are pleased about the self-destruction of the Bandidos, they aren't telling reporters.

With a report from CTV's Denelle Balfour

______________________________________________________________________

Zip, to you and the rest of the boys in blue down there, be safe.


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

______________________________________________________________________

Zip, to you and the rest of the boys in blue down there, be safe.
[/quote]Ditto

HL


----------

